# Humoresque en forme de Mazurka



## atmplayspiano (Apr 12, 2014)

Well, I tried. It won second place in the state composition contest. The video is on my father's channel, so most likely there is nothing else interesting on there. If you want my channel, ask me.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

I find it interesting! It sounds really Humoresque, but what is even better... is that it is on my favourite time signature (3/4)  and if you actually wrote it 3/4... but anyway, it was a nice piece with some nice/fair harmonies. I enjoyed it.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## atmplayspiano (Apr 12, 2014)

ricardo_jvc6 said:


> I find it interesting! It sounds really Humoresque, but what is even better... is that it is on my favourite time signature (3/4)  and if you actually wrote it 3/4... but anyway, it was a nice piece with some nice/fair harmonies. I enjoyed it.
> 
> Keep up the good work!


Thanks! It is in 3/4 time. I am working on some other pieces now


----------

